# [EVDL] Angle Iron Strength



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm working on re-doing my front battery box. Currently, two pieces of 
1/4-inch by 1-inch angle iron, spaced 10 inches apart, span 34 inches 
from wheel well to wheel well. Do that sound like enough heft enough to 
support about 140 pounds (batteries plus peripherals)? I've got lots of 
angle iron in there from the first battery box, and I think I might have 
over-built. I'd like to remove some of them to reduce the weight under 
the hood, leaving just those two pieces of angle iron I'm asking about.

Thanks.

Bill

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Bill,

Type in your search engine: Deflection Rates of Steel Structures. There 
are many engineering sites on this. There is one site that compares 
aluminum to steel. I always use aluminum structures and fittings in my EV. 
Aluminum weighs about 8 times less than steel.

In building structures, we like to stay with in a deflection rate of 1/32 
inch.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Bill Dennis" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, October 11, 2009 12:12 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Angle Iron Strength


> I'm working on re-doing my front battery box. Currently, two pieces of
> 1/4-inch by 1-inch angle iron, spaced 10 inches apart, span 34 inches
> from wheel well to wheel well. Do that sound like enough heft enough to
> support about 140 pounds (batteries plus peripherals)? I've got lots of
> angle iron in there from the first battery box, and I think I might have
> over-built. I'd like to remove some of them to reduce the weight under
> the hood, leaving just those two pieces of angle iron I'm asking about.
>
> Thanks.
>
> Bill
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If you have concerns about the strength, connecting them together near
the center of the span with a piece of barstock will increase the
strength dramatically. The angle has to twist to fail.



> Bill Dube <[email protected]> wrote:
> > If the 140 lbs is distributed over the length, then the two 34 inch
> > spans of 1 inch x 1/4 thick steel angle sounds reasonable.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jeff Shanab wrote:
> > My front battery racks are 1/8 wall 1" angle and I had notched the
> > corners and folded them into long rectangles that held 4 batteries
> > (excide orbitals 40lb each). A laso had some 3/4 channel with weld nuts
> ...


----------

